# Bizarre Foods



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

Well, I felt like starting a thread about bizarre foods that you like (not just any bizarre food.)

I'll start off the thread with my first entry...not that bizarre, but I included some pics.



Sashimi!!!


----------



## Lexi (May 22, 2008)

ewwwy..but i like lambs tongue...and chicken/turkey hearts/liver/gizzards


----------



## Azaleah (May 22, 2008)

I'm sorry, but that thing looks like its still alive... lol


----------



## Brad2bw (May 22, 2008)

I love the shirt.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

Is it real Brooks?


----------



## Mike (May 22, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Is it real Brooks?



Yes, it is actually. i was there.


----------



## DZLife (May 22, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> Is it real Brooks?




Yep. I ate half of it then, and sliced up the rest of it and put it in a soup (Udon.)


----------

